# My K3 is talking to me, and it's not text-to-speech



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I cannot figure out what got switched on; my K3 is reading the navigation menus to me, and it will say the title of a book and the location in that book if a book is opened.  Text-to-speech is off.  It will just make the announcement of Category is and then stop talking (i.e. Fiction, 47 titles).  It also announces when it flips to screen saver, powers off, etc.  I was not aware of such a setting.  Can someone help out?  My husband was not amused when I crawled into bed last night and my Kindle woke him up. Then several minutes later when I closed the book, it woke him up again.  :-(


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like somehow you got Voice Guide turned on accidentally.  From Home Page go to Menu, Setting, then to Page 2 of Settings.  Up at the top is Voice Guide - it's helpful for people with poor eyesight since you can't increase the font size on the Home Pages.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you!  Yes, Voice Guide was on.  I had never heard of that setting.  I haven't even been to the settings menu recently, so I'm not sure how it got turned on, but the important thing is that it is now off!  I appreciate your time.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Perhaps you accidentally pressed the shift key (up arrow bottom left corner of keyboard) and the space bar at the same time. I just learned this is a short cut added with the latest software update for K3 (3.3). You can turn the Voice Guide on and off the same way.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Why didn't they add this to the new Kindle Touch?  I just checked and couldn't find it on the Touch. Did I miss it somehow?  Sounds like a great add on for people with vision problems.  I have a friend who right now needs the audio menu on his Kindle.


----------

